

Testing Company Names with Mechanical Turk - justinwi
http://cdlpreview.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/a-better-way-to-name-a-company/

======
josephby
Nice; pickydomains is another good site to crowdsource names with available
domains. Using Mechanical Turk and Soundcloud to test for "spellability" is
brilliant. That said, in an age of omnipresent search, and social
distribution, I wonder if spellability is much less important than it was ca.
2000.

~~~
justinwi
You'd think so but a good friend of mine (hope he doesn't mind me sharing
this) founded Syncplicity. A name I thought was brilliant until I saw him at a
networking event:

Him: "The company is named Syncplicity" Them: "Simplicity?" Him: "No. SINK-
plicity" Them: ??? Him: "We're Dropbox for enterprise" Them: Oh, I love
Dropbox!

~~~
josephby
Touche. :)

------
j8hn
Which company did you use to register your domains, and how long do you have
to return the domains you no longer want?

